# New Years Flounder report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 3 nights of gigging (12/30-1/1) were awesome, with fast limits in 1-4 hours every night. Conditions were nice, with post frontal North winds and low tides giving way to South winds and high tides by tonight. All together, the weather was on the calm side, with winds never blowing more than 10-12mph the last three nights in a row. The fish right now are hard to find, but once you locate them, they are tightly bunched in small areas, making for some very fast action when you find the school. Finding active bait is the key to finding the flounder lately, and this pattern will persist through Spring. The fish are very nice size for winter flounder, with most in the 15-18" range. Gigging will remain good through the winter and spring months, so now is the time to book a trip and get on the schedule before things get busy, please see my upcoming open dates below.

If anyone wants to get in a trip this week, am open through Thursday night, and the weather looks favorable all week....

*Upcoming open dates:
**January 2-5, 9-20, 23-26, 29-31
February 1, 4-18, 25-28*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## mbrantley01 (Sep 14, 2016)

This was a awesome trip. The kids really enjoyed their self ( and no Bennett didn't go to sleep on the way home ). He was so pumped up. Highly recommended you to friends on our way home. We will be getting in touch in the spring to do it again. 
Thanks 
Mike 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Slower action tonight after the cold front*

*1/4/2017*
I had the Neal group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair with NE winds at 5-15mph, low tide, and cool temps in the low 50's. With the abrupt cool down after this morning's cold front, I knew it was going to be a bit tougher to find active flounder tonight. We found widely scattered fish holding near deeper dropoffs on mud and soft sand bottom. As the temperature dropped, the fish got tougher to find, and we called the trip early at 9:30pm as the girls were getting cold. We ended just shy of a limit, with 17 flounder.

The best flounder action in the next month will be primarily during warming trends (days that get to 70-80 degrees in the afternoon), so watch the weather closely, and give me a call if you want to get on some hot winter flounder action.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 9-20, 22-26, 29-31
February: 1, 3-18, 25-28

*Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

